# Do you like any of the presidential candidates?



## P_R (Feb 3, 2007)

I've been pretty disappointed in the presidential candidates until now. Here's my quick analysis on each.

Hillary: I look at her and think of the ***** of Babylon riding on the beast. 

Obama: A slick talker who spews nonsense. In this worldwide clash of civilizations between Islam and the rest of us, do we really want someone of questionable loyalties named "Obama Hussein"?? Educated in a Madrasa, spawn of Muslims, I think grew up in Indonesia, but not a Muslim - yeeeeeeah, riiiiiiight.

Edwards: Ambulance chaser who wants more of my money.

Guliani: Big government gun grabber.

Rommni: Big government gun grabber - lite. I have trouble voting for someone who thinks he's going to go populate his own planet in the afterlife, and wears magic underwear. (Mormon)

McCain: I'd rather chew broken glass than vote for this guy. Campaign finance reform, amnesty bill.

which leads me to Ron Paul:
Only guy out there that wants to reduce the scope of government in my life.
Opposes this North America Union crap. Wants to secure the border.
Reasonable foreign policy of don't mess with other countries, no "nation building", thump them hard if they attack us. I can handle getting out of Iraq and letting those cretins kill each other.

I like him.


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

I have not payed to much attention, but after reading your post....I like your vote....lol


----------



## Rudyhunt (Aug 10, 2006)

Yes for Ron Paul.


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

this is sad i have no clue who to vote for. i dont like no body and they all can distoyed this country in 4 years. clinton will put us under in 1 year for sure she already told us what she will do. 


i hope micky mouse wins


----------



## k9popo (May 28, 2007)

What makes a Mormon any different than any other christian??? Its the book right???


----------



## ButchA (Mar 6, 2006)

Mike Huckabee looks to be the best, IMHO.

The guy is the real deal... He's pro 2nd Amendment. He's a hunter, outdoorsman, and even holds a CWP for Arkansas! Major bonus points, in my book! :cocktail:

Mike Huckabee's 2nd amendment views
http://www.explorehuckabee.com/index.cfm?FuseAction=Issues.View&Issue_ID=18

Here's his viewpoints on everything else. Click on the one you want (right side of screen)...
http://www.explorehuckabee.com/index.cfm?FuseAction=Issues.View&Issue_ID=2

Butch A.


----------



## P_R (Feb 3, 2007)

k9popo said:


> What makes a Mormon any different than any other christian??? Its the book right???


First of all, I have a very favorable impression of Mormon people. They tend to be exactly the kind of rugged individualists that our nation became great with. They tend to have some distrust of government (for good reason) . My best buddy in school was a mormon. And my ultimate test - if my wife and daughter were broken down on the side of the road, I wouldn't be concerned with a Mormon stopping to help them. 

That said, I think they do have some hokey ideas in their religion. (I know that others probably think MY religion is hokey, but this thread gives MY opinion on these guys). Here are some highlights of why I think Mormonism is silly and certainly not the same as Christianity.
1. Mormonism teaches Jesus and Satan are brothers.
2. Mormonism teaches God was once a man, but He achieved the status of God through being very good.
3. Mormonism teaches people can become gods and go populate their own planet with spirit children.

That said, again it's probably best to judge a religion based on it's results. In that light Mormonism is just fine with me. I see no mormon suicide bombers, no mormon terrorist hijackers running planes into buildings, and I didn't see thousands of Mormons cheering when our towers went down. I know Mormons have had their little bit of violent history like everyone else, but that was a long time ago and it represents an aberation from their norm. On the whole Mormonism has been positive for this world. (even if it is a bit silly IMO).

I won't vote for Mit Romney because he's a big government type. Mormonism isn't the deal breaker for him.


----------



## P_R (Feb 3, 2007)

ButchA said:


> Mike Huckabee looks to be the best, IMHO.
> 
> The guy is the real deal... He's pro 2nd Amendment. He's a hunter, outdoorsman, and even holds a CWP for Arkansas! Major bonus points, in my book! :cocktail:
> 
> Butch A.


Butch,

Huckabee is certainly better than McCain, Guliani, and Romney, but he's clearly not as good as Ron Paul IMO. I get a whiff of big government when reading Huckabee's site.

" I believe that every child in America has the right to a quality public education that teaches the fundamental skills needed to compete in a global economy."

Where did we get that right? So every kid has a right to MY money? I don't think so. Besides, whatever government touches turn to crap. That tends to include kids. Gov is the problem, not the solution!


"I support and have consistently supported passage of a federal constitutional amendment that defines marriage as a union between one man and one woman."

Why is it the role of government to license marriage?? Tell me in the Constitution where that is a legitamate function of gov. Heck, marry your dog for all I care, just get the damn government out of it.


"You need to know that your President will calmly and confidently lift you up in a crisis."

No, I need you to leave me the hell alone. I can handle crisis with my family, my friends and my wits. The last thing I need in a crisis is a bunch of government morons trying to "help" me. If people want to live under sea level in the middle of hurricane alley, and stay there when a storm comes, then who's problem is that? It's their own. Let those idiots die! If we save them, we'll just have to keep giving them more welfare checks anyway. If you want to save them, then go save them on your own dime. It's not the function of government to keep braindead people alive.


----------



## k9popo (May 28, 2007)

P_R said:


> First of all, I have a very favorable impression of Mormon people. They tend to be exactly the kind of rugged individualists that our nation became great with. They tend to have some distrust of government (for good reason) . My best buddy in school was a mormon. And my ultimate test - if my wife and daughter were broken down on the side of the road, I wouldn't be concerned with a Mormon stopping to help them.
> 
> That said, I think they do have some hokey ideas in their religion. (I know that others probably think MY religion is hokey, but this thread gives MY opinion on these guys). Here are some highlights of why I think Mormonism is silly and certainly not the same as Christianity.
> 1. Mormonism teaches Jesus and Satan are brothers.
> ...


Well said. Me being "Mormon" I put quotes cause I am inactive in the church and I enjoy a beer or two. 

With that being said I too would not vote for Mitt cause living in the most promanant Mormon state I see too much "church mixed with state" and that does'nt mix well with big goverment.

Thanks for a well written opinion.
K9


----------



## JohnR (Apr 5, 2007)

*American politics*



k9popo said:


> Well said. Me being "Mormon" I put quotes cause I am inactive in the church and I enjoy a beer or two.
> 
> With that being said I too would not vote for Mitt cause living in the most promanant Mormon state I see too much "church mixed with state" and that does'nt mix well with big goverment.
> 
> ...


If not mixing "church and state" is a criteria...then, none of the candidates are acceptable...they all profess some religious belief.

Not all good people are Mormons, not all Mormans are good people.
Substitute: Methodist, Jehova witness, Catholic, Baptist, Jew, Buhdist, etc. for Morman. 

Maybe if they wear those "magic" cross's around their neck it is a bad omen!

Unfortunately, it has come to voting for the candidate who we think will do the least damage, rather than the best job.:sad:


----------



## ban_t (Dec 27, 2005)

For the Time Being I think all the candidates are just playing too the crowd.
For me it's just too early to make a good decision. I am watching and I can only say this. I will not vote Dem/liberal Socialist party. So I will sit back for a bit to make a imformed choice. One that is based on Their Morals, Sence of Justice, Overall voting record for whatever office they held before. That is the real track history of Who They Really Are. 
So as long as we all stay well imformed, We can make a good fair Vote For Our Future. 
Do not Trust the Drive-By Media (nbc,cbs,abc) They will not ever tell us the real truth. Follow the Money and history of the candidates, They cannot hide from Pubic information that is left out of the news. http://www.newsmax.com/archives/articles/2007/5/29/123355.shtml?s=al&promo_code=34AE-1
Just my 2 cents:wink:


----------



## Wolf among dogs (Jan 5, 2007)

Unfortunately, it has come to voting for the candidate who we think will do the least damage, rather than the best job.
__________________
Here,Here. I feel the same way. Its a corrupt system and who you like is who you like.Ones religon being judged is sad, just like judging him /her for his skin...pretty lame in my eyes. I think it should be based on facts and education(but thats a perfect system and we dont have one!)
The things US citizens need they arent getting so its all moot in my eyes.Things have to change all over, not just one office.
I love America and what it stands for, not what it tolerates and puts up with and not with a government like the one we have now!
Oh and for all the Flag wavers out there..Yea I was in the Army for 10 Years and did my time !


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

RON PAUL FOR PRESIDENT!

Ron Paul is by FAR the best canidate this country has had in a very long time, Dem or Rep.


----------



## Yellowfin (Mar 6, 2007)

Whaack said:


> RON PAUL FOR PRESIDENT!
> 
> Ron Paul is by FAR the best can*d*idate this country has had in a very long time, Dem or Rep.


Which with the way things go will be precisely why he won't be allowed to win. Who will win will be the biggest political harlot who can lift their skirt to the most bidders. From what I have read Ron Paul looks good but there lies the problem with anyone running for office: the information being given is always only what we are given. I can't say I know the guy personally so I can't take anything at face value. Sadly there isn't something like a Zagat rating or Consumer Reports for politicians that measures consistency in an absolutely complete airtight objective manner that includes all the facts, the complete facts, and nothing but the facts. Party politicians tend to dance around the facts like flies from a fly swatter. We also don't have a crystal ball to gaze into the future with perfect clarity, either.

I did, however, read a good joke recently:

Hillary Clinton was talking with the Queen of England about her election bid and how she'd like to be known in history. "I would like to known as head of the American Kingdom," she said. Her Majesty replied "Oh no, it can't be a kingdom. It's not ruled by a king or queen." "Well then, if I win, it will be known as an empire instead." "But there is no position of emperor or empress, so that won't do either" said the Queen. Hillary looks sad. "Now dear, " said the Queen, "I think if you win it will work just fine being called a country."


----------



## Stink Foot (Dec 10, 2006)

this crop of presidental hopefuls remind me of that episode of south park ware they were voting on a new mascot, and the choices were a giant duech or big fat turd sandwich. Either way we are screwed.


----------



## VLODPG (Dec 5, 2006)

If Fred Thompson thows his hat in, he's got my vote!


----------



## Topgunnr (Apr 19, 2005)

I just don't know yet...........


----------



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

Ron Paul sounds too much like Rube Paul. Google it.ukey:


----------



## Yellowfin (Mar 6, 2007)

Oh you mean Rupaul, the formerly male person?


----------



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

I hope Fred Thompson runs. There are presently NO viable candidates.


----------



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

Yellowfin said:


> Oh you mean Rupaul, the formerly male person?


yup


----------



## blackriverreds (Jul 17, 2007)

> If Fred Thompson thows his hat in, he's got my vote!


ditto


----------



## NitroJunkie (Jul 10, 2007)

Forrest says, "politicians are like a box of chocolates......you never know what you're gonna get."

I don't trust one as far as I could throw the other. It's a dirty game of cards and integrity isn't even in the deck. Neither is honesty, fairness nor pride. I love our country, but damn I hate the politics behind it


----------



## buck_hunter21 (Jul 1, 2007)

*The man....*

Thompson..... period.


----------



## ban_t (Dec 27, 2005)

I would back Fred Thompson without much of a question. http://fredfile.imwithfred.com/
Although Newt Gringrich is still undecided http://www.newt.org/default.asp He could really mix things up. 
the Lib's are just makeing noise right now. I will wait for the Primary to see the shake up of the Lib's


----------



## tpatrickm (Mar 10, 2007)

i don't think ron paul has a chance. the better vote would be none of the above idiots.


----------



## Bow_Rep (Sep 14, 2006)

If Fred Thompson runs, he'll get my support. Otherwise, the Repub's have some pretty weak sisters. 

I'd like to see Newt get the nod, but the lib media and the extreme whacko lefties would crucify a man like that at every possible opportunity. If you think that they are hateful towards GW, it would pale in comparison to what they'd give Newt.

Expect that hag from NY to be on the Lib ticket, nobody else has a prayer.


----------



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

Don't know much about Thompson, but curious why there's so much attraction to him as a candidate? What's he done that makes people like him so?


----------



## Yellowfin (Mar 6, 2007)

camotoe said:


> Don't know much about Thompson, but curious why there's so much attraction to him as a candidate? What's he done that makes people like him so?


My guess is that he's recognizable and thus most easily elected and that he's had the shortest political career so we'd be getting less product convergence. If he could start up a gold standard platform I'd be very pleased.


----------



## Bowtech_08 (Aug 2, 2007)

Is that true Ted Nugent actually running for president or that just a hoax?


----------

